# Code 97150



## Rivkap (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, 

Does 97150 also cover a group session for occupational therapy?


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 8, 2015)

I would think so. PT and OT share most of the same codes.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes! in general the physical medicine codes are used by either specialty, the initial and re-evals are pretty much the only codes that are specific to either PT or OT (I may be missing a few that our group does not use) . You typically have to separate the codes using a GP or GO modifier instead


----------

